
Show HN: Express-tokenware – token-based authentication middleware for express - HiFaraz
https://www.npmjs.com/package/express-tokenware
======
HiFaraz
I'm the maintainer of express-tokenware, and I'm looking for feedback and
guidance. I'm new to open source development and I'd love to make my work
useful and accessible. If you use this module or something like it:

1\. What's your use case? Does it meet your requirements? 2\. Is the
documentation clear and complete? 3\. Do you need any new functionality in
this module? (especially before v1.0.0 is released)

Please feel free to add issues for anything you'd like to see added or any
problems you're facing with the module!

